# Part Gear Review (Aqua-Bound Surge Carbon), Part Fishin, and Part The Lies Exposed



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Hope ya enjoy....

http://www.fishmilitia.com/jam

JAM


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Great report and great story telling. I thoroughly enjoyed that!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

congratulations on you island conquests. You shall make a fine king 

How much are those paddles? I'm in the market for a new one.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice job JAM, The Man Who Would Be King, Kinda Kiplinesk.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thanks Guys*

@ mmanolis2001 
They are pricey, over 300.00 retail. But Custom Hand Made and only 24 oz's.. They are worth it.. JAM


----------



## Bluecat97 (May 4, 2010)

*Most excellent...*

started the boy kayak fishing late last year and now that's all I hear is when are we going again. Nice to see people doing it AND getting recognized for doing it well. Congrats man.

Found myself just keeping on reading all the way down the page too, and bookmarking it to keep up at later dates...

Stac


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice. you can call the other islands Jam Juan and St Jamous. maybe with the budget cuts they will cut down on the pluver police


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Stac, 

If you look to the Righthand side of the page, thats where the archives are, it goes all the way back to march 2009.. Thank you for the kind words.. JAM


----------

